# Serpent Mini v1 in black



## RawRam_cpt (6/10/16)

Hi vendors,

Anyone still have stock of these?

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapers Corner (6/10/16)

Hi

We have stock:

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/wotofo-serpent-mini-rta-749?category=91&search=serpent

Reactions: Like 1


----------

